# Garage Workshop Insulation & Heating



## Woodshop Therapy (Nov 15, 2017)

With the snow now on the ground, I put up my garage door insulating blanket. I made this with a foundation blanket and it has worked well over the past 12 years. I made a video to share this idea with other woodworkers. If you find it useful, please let me know.






Regards,
Scott Bennett


----------



## P89DC (Sep 25, 2017)

Hi Scott,
Thanks for taking the time to make this video. Great information and very timely for me as I complete my single stall garage conversion to workshop. I insulated my garage using R-13 with vapor barrier (2x4 studs), then drywall, texture and paint. It looks great but now that nighttime temps are single digit the door and floor are killing me! I saw your video and I think I'll mimic your excellent solution. 

I'm ready to make a set of blankets to cover my 8x7 door. I have a few questions:

- I have r-13 encapsulated insulation, 15" wide, to make my blankets. Is that enough?

- I need to make two blankets. Do you think using 6mil plastic sheet made into a bag using vapor barrier tape will provide insulation without condensation? My door is a foam core clad door like yours. I always worry about proper placement of the vapor barrier and worry having a double sided vapor barrier will condensate.

- can you post a few detail photos and explanation of your mechanism for hanging the blankets onto the door and the upper blanket?

With regards to your floor, can you share the details? 

- Any concerns about condensation? My slab was poured in 1964 so it's very doubtful there's any vapor barrier.

- What distance did you use for your joists? Did you set them directly on the concrete or did you float them?

- did you use a vapor barrier on top of the studs?

- 4" or 6" joists?

- Floor insulation details? what did you use? how thick?

- what did you use for flooring? I need cheap, I splurged on LED lights and now I'm over budget!

Eric


----------



## Woodshop Therapy (Nov 15, 2017)

P89DC said:


> I'm ready to make a set of blankets to cover my 8x7 door. I have a few questions:
> 
> - I have r-13 encapsulated insulation, 15" wide, to make my blankets. Is that enough?
> 
> ...


I'm unsure of how the blanket you're contemplating would work with 6 mil plastic on both sides. You may have to try it and dry out the contents in the spring.

I hang the insulation by wrapping it at the top around a 2x2, then screw it to the angle iron on the top of the garage door (metal bracket that keeps the top door panel from sagging when the door is open.

For the floor, I used 2x4 pressure treated on 16" centers. The vapour barrier goes on the warm side. The concrete slab is untreated. I used tung and groove plywood sheathing for the floor.

I hope that helps.

Regards,
Scott


----------



## P89DC (Sep 25, 2017)

WRT vapor barrier, that's what I thought but your video confused me. Here's how I made my blanket with proper vapor barrier:

- Bought encapsulated R-13 4" insulation. On one side is permeable membrane, on the other side is vapor barrier. This is a common product that I used to insulate my garage before drywall. The encapsulation keeps fibers down and the built in vapor barrier sure is convenient. Cost is about 20% higher ($22 vs $18).

- I made two 60" wide blankets with four sections of insulation joining the sheets with vapor barrier tape. Lowe's sells it right next to the insulation.

- I attached the 60" blankets to a 2"x2"x 4" stud using a wide crown stapler. I reinforced the insulation with the vapor barrier tape where the insulation was stapled.

- Hung it on a steel drywall corner and held it in place with drywall screws.

- Made a top blanket to seal the crack at the top of the door. Attached an 9' length of insulation to a 2"x2"x8" stud with staples and tape reinforcement. I hung a section of steel drywall corner but I didn't need to drywall screw it in place, it hold tight without screws.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

They make insulation in a blanket form that's would Ben a lot easier than what you guys are doing with the batts. When I was building houses, we would use it to insulate the basements. It has a white vinyl facing, not sure on the mil thickness, but it was pretty stout, didn't puncture easily. It came in 4' and 8' widths. The insulating workers would start at one point in the basement and roll it out and tack it to the sill plate. If going 4' down, they would attach a 2x2 to the block wall horizontally and tack the bottom edge of the insulation to that. If 8', the would fasten the 2 x 2 at the floor level. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Woodshop Therapy (Nov 15, 2017)

The product I use in the video is called a "foundation blanket" in the local big box stores. I use 2 pieces of this vertically over the door. I didn't know they made them in 8' wide sections, which would make my insulating each fall much easier. I'll see if I can find some. Thank you!


----------



## P89DC (Sep 25, 2017)

Woodshop Therapy said:


> The product I use in the video is called a "foundation blanket" in the local big box stores. I use 2 pieces of this vertically over the door....


LOL, how about a link? Just in case someone asks for guidance going forward....


----------

